# Soundtoys Echoboy - owners happy with it?



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2018)

I have a project coming up that will require extensive use of delays. To date I have actually just used the delays found in Cubase - clean, no frills but does that job. Might need more now. This came highly recommended. Thoughts


https://www.soundtoys.com/product/echoboy/


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 10, 2018)

This is probably one of the best Delays on the market. It goes on sale pretty damned cheap from time to time though, so if you can wait for Black Friday you could probably get a lot for the money. If not, this is still one of the best delays i've used. It is pretty easy and filled with inspiring presets.

*Edit* 
Check the sales part of the forum, someone is selling it for $75 it seems.


----------



## EBicks (Oct 10, 2018)

Easily my favorite delay plugin to use. Honestly the entire Soundtoys bundle is awesome. I got the whole bundle on sale, think it might have been last black friday.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2018)

DivingInSpace said:


> This is probably one of the best Delays on the market. It goes on sale pretty damned cheap from time to time though, so if you can wait for Black Friday you could probably get a lot for the money. If not, this is still one of the best delays i've used. It is pretty easy and filled with inspiring presets.
> 
> *Edit*
> Check the sales part of the forum, someone is selling it for $75 it seems.


Ya thanks for that. Looks like I missed a HUGE sale on this (and the '5' products back in April. I can wait for the net sale. This is not uber critical.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 10, 2018)

Great plugin. There are a lot of great delays out there, however. Sometimes it's a matter of what you're used to and what you know. Here are some others to consider.

https://www.audiority.com/shop/deleight/
https://www.ohmforce.com/ViewProduct.do?p=OhmBoyz
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/unfiltered_audio_sandman_pro.html
https://www.fabfilter.com/products/timeless-2-stereo-tape-delay-plug-in
https://d16.pl/sigmund

Only own a few of these, but Sandman Pro is completely mindblowing in my opinion. A little different than Echoboy, honestly. 

But my most used Echo/Delay plugins at the moment are Echoboy and Sandman Pro. Sometimes I use them together to create some pretty crazy sounds.
Sometimes it's just a matter of what you need. They aren't necessary better or worse than one another (any of these on the list).


----------



## zolhof (Oct 10, 2018)

Imho, Soundtoys plugins should be in everyone's arsenal.

The interface is clean and friendly, so you are constantly trying different things without being overwhelmed by dozens of parameters. And yes, you can get surgical precision when necessary, but the thing is, you don't waste time looking for what you want. It just works.

The price is fair and they offer great deals during Black Friday ($250 bundle). If you already own some of their plugins, it will be even less, depending on how many you own. If you need that delay now, you won't lose cash later.

Finally, they sound fantastic!

So, what I'm trying to say, just buy the darn thing already! :D You won't regret, Rob, it's that good! But don't take my word on it, get the 30-day trial and judge it by yourself.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 10, 2018)

Just an example of what Sandman Pro can do


----------



## gregh (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm selling it for $75 at the moment - which is cheaper than they had it going for last Black Friday (or so my search of the net showed)


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 10, 2018)

I own a bunch. FF Timeless, UVI Relayer, NI Replika, PSP 85, and all the Logic delays. Echoboy is the clear all around winner for me. It's so flexible with so many styles of delay with deep tweakability if you want, yet it's quite simple to use and it sounds fantastic. I use Relayer for more specific things like very long loop type effects and PSP 85 for that classic square wave modulation, but 90% of the time I reach for echoboy.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 10, 2018)

My favourite delay. I love Soundtoys. Started with the free Little Plate reverb, then bought Echoboy in last years Black Friday sales. Two days later, I noticed a huge discount for Soundtoys 5. Bought it and never looked back.

Buy the Echoboy from gregh above and I'm sure you'll get a big discount for Soundtoys 5 this Black Friday = Result!


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 10, 2018)

The whole Sound Toys bundle is one of my favourite purchases. Echoboy is amazing.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2018)

gregh said:


> I'm selling it for $75 at the moment - which is cheaper than they had it going for last Black Friday (or so my search of the net showed)


gregh - just PM you. Can you check that and get back to me. Thanks.


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 10, 2018)

If you have Komplete, see if you've got Replika... it's fantastic. Apart from that, yes Echoboy is great, as is Sandman Pro (for weirder/modulated delays). Audio Damage Dubstation2 is also really good, but might be pretty well covered by the above mentioned delays.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2018)

j_kranz said:


> If you have Komplete, see if you've got Replika... it's fantastic. Apart from that, yes Echoboy is great, as is Sandman Pro (for weirder/modulated delays). Audio Damage Dubstation2 is also really good, but might be pretty well covered by the above mentioned delays.


Thanks for this - I'll check that out as well. Love options.


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 10, 2018)

Wait and buy all Sountoys Suite plug ins... every one is so damn good. Primal tap is also very nice, with lots of delays algos and very versatil, if you manage to get a waves discount H Delay does an amazing job. But rather than 1 delay effect, i would learn how to make delay chains, like ping pongs or others, which in plug ins are mistaken, for example a delay on the left channel which is feeding also right channel with different delay times. Logic Stereo Delay and Delay Design are pretty good, but i like soundtoys way better.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 10, 2018)

Sanlky said:


> Wait and buy all Sountoys Suite plug ins... every one is so damn good. Primal tap is also very nice, with lots of delays algos and very versatil, if you manage to get a waves discount H Delay does an amazing job. But rather than 1 delay effect, i would learn how to make delay chains, like ping pongs or others, which in plug ins are mistaken, for example a delay on the left channel which is feeding also right channel with different delay times. Logic Stereo Delay and Delay Design are pretty good, but i like soundtoys way better.


Probably makes sense to wait for Soundtoys Black Friday for the entire bundle. I could buy gregh's echoboy and hopefully Soundtoys 'applies' that to the discounted complete bundle when that goes on sale. 

(gregh - let me know if you have already sold it - haven't heard back so I assume you have.)


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah, Echoboy is great! Another vote for D16s Sigmund, great delay!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Oct 10, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Probably makes sense to wait for Soundtoys Black Friday for the entire bundle. I could buy gregh's echoboy and hopefully Soundtoys 'applies' that to the discounted complete bundle when that goes on sale.
> 
> (gregh - let me know if you have already sold it - haven't heard back so I assume you have.)


They have really nice Crosgrade prices, so don't worry about buying individual stuff before the bundle.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 10, 2018)

Very happy!


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 10, 2018)

My fav.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 10, 2018)

Definitely among my favorite delay plugins, based on sound and cool little tricks it can do.

Much like reverb I've yet to find one delay plugin that does everything. Echoboy comes awfully close, and were I not so lazy maybe it even does?

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the ST plugins.


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 10, 2018)

U-he’s new Color Copy delay may also be worth a look, havent tried it yet but been meaning to.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

j_kranz said:


> U-he’s new Color Copy delay may also be worth a look, havent tried it yet but been meaning to.


_Computer Music_ reviewed Colour Copy in the latest issue. They said it "sounds utterly awesome at pretty much every setting." They also said that Timeless 2 or EchoBoy might be more intuitive, while adding that Colour Copy is worth the learning curve. They gave EchoBoy 10/10 when reviewing it some time ago and Colour Copy received 9/10 in the current issue.

In other words, yes, Colour Copy (and of course EchoBoy) is worth a serious look.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KMA (Oct 10, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> I have a project coming up that will require extensive use of delays. To date I have actually just used the delays found in Cubase - clean, no frills but does that job. Might need more now. This came highly recommended. Thoughts
> 
> https://www.soundtoys.com/product/echoboy/



Echoboy is killer. But really, everything from SoundToys is killer. I love each and every one of those effects.

The bundle is worth every penny, especially if you find it discounted on Black Friday.


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 10, 2018)

Soundtoys has periodically offered one of their plugins for free. In the past if you have one of these "free" plugins it will count towards having a plugin which will get you a discount on buying the bundle on one of their sales. Get on the mailing list so you will know when and if they announce one of their plugins is for free over a short period of time. Think it has happened twice over the last year or so.


----------



## Dietz (Oct 11, 2018)

Echoboy is on pretty much all my mixes, maybe with the exception of the most puristic orchestral recordings - and even there I could find use for it if I would give it a try. 

I'd say that this plug-in and Vienna Suite's Master EQ cover about 60 to 70 percent of all processing and effect needs in my pop/rock/EDM mixes.


----------

